# AMD FX-4100 vs Phenom II X4



## bigmac9787

I am trying to piece togather a gaming pc on a budget and i am looking for a good cpu for a lowish price. I would love a 2500k but just cant afford  the $200 price tag. I was looking at the fx-4100 or the phenom II x 4 and cant decide between the two. I have heard that the phenom out preformes the fx on all benchmarks but that the fx can be overclocked higher and easier than the phenom and in doing so yields higher preformance than the phenom. I also was looking at the reviews on the fx at newegg and alot of them say that the benchmars show lower preformance but in real world applications the fx blows the phenom out of the water. Is there anyone out there that has went from the phenom II x 4 to the fx-4100? If so what did you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...k=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103894


----------



## jonnyp11

really you prob won't notice a difference, the phenoms win in almost every bench but the margin isn't too big. and if you can overclock a fx to beat the phenom, can't you overclock the phenom to kill the fx. at this point i'd take either a 965 or a 960t over the 4100 every time. the 960t is best cuz it's actually a 6 core undervolted, locked down to 4, and underclocked. so you can up the volts and overclock it to hell and back or unlock the cores and get a decent overclock


----------



## StrangleHold

bigmac9787 said:


> I am trying to piece togather a gaming pc on a budget and i am looking for a good cpu for a lowish price. I would love a 2500k but just cant afford the $200 price tag. I was looking at the fx-4100 or the phenom II x 4 and cant decide between the two. I have heard that the phenom out preformes the fx on all benchmarks but that the fx can be overclocked higher and easier than the phenom and in doing so yields higher preformance than the phenom. I also was looking at the reviews on the fx at newegg and alot of them say that the benchmars show lower preformance but in real world applications the fx blows the phenom out of the water. Is there anyone out there that has went from the phenom II x 4 to the fx-4100? If so what did you think?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...k=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103894


 
At this point I would go with a Phenom II 960T. You have the possibility to unlock it to a X6. Have no idea what he is talking about it being under clocked and under volted. Its where is suppost to be at 3ghz. It is unlocked and overclocks pretty good. Overclocks better as a X4 then a X6 if the core unlock is stable.

Or the FX-4100 and overclock the hell out of it.


----------



## claptonman

I don't think there's any real world difference, but I would definitely recommend a 960T from personal experience. Got it up to 3.7Ghz with no voltage increase, and it sits at 24c idle, 35c under load.


----------



## jonnyp11

claptonman said:


> I don't think there's any real world difference, but I would definitely recommend a 960T from personal experience. Got it up to 3.7Ghz with no voltage increase, and it sits at 24c idle, 35c under load.



that is with a coolermaster 212+ hsf though, but for 30 extra bucks that's pretty killer.


----------

